

How An Undercover Cop Targeted A Loner With Autism - Aloha
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-entrapment-of-jesse-snodgrass-2014-2

======
013
Ruining kids lives because they wanted to help a peer find drugs seems pretty
stupid. I guess when drugs are illegal it's difficult to draw a line of what's
moral and what's not.

Most people think it's morally acceptable to arrest drug dealers.

Some people think it's morally acceptable to arrest drug users.

Now, if you think it's OK to take drugs, you may have conflicting feelings on
drug dealers, you'd probably want drug dealers to be fair and honest and get
their supply ethically (as ethical as possible). So you wouldn't have a
problem with regulated drug dealers and other people buying and using drugs.

If you're a drug user and another drug user asks if you know someone that
sells weed, you'd probably point them in the right direction. If you trusted
this person and they passed $10 to you to pick up $10 of weed from this person
you know. You'd probably agree, since you smoke weed, they smoke weed, you've
bought from this person before for personal use. So you're acting like a
middle man (Like many in this story). Then, upon given the weed, you are now
classed as a drug dealer. Even though this person could have gone to the
source themselves and cut you out. Although where is the line stop on who is a
middle man? If I'm making no profit, would I really be a drug dealer or just a
middle man? What about when the undercover let's a kid keep the change, is he
then a drug dealer, since he made a profit. Well technically they're all drug
dealers [sic], but where do you draw the line?

The kid in this article was arrested because he sold drugs to an undercover
cop. Well, technically he took $20, bought a small amount of weed, then gave
it to the undercover. Technically it's drug dealing. Most people seemed
outraged by this, rightfully so, as it seemed the cop pressured him to get him
drugs (kind of seems like entrapment?). Is this kid wasn't autistic would
people be so outraged? What about if it was 1oz of weed that he was the middle
man to? The problem with things like this is that there is a law that defines
the lines that you may, or may not cross. So until laws are reformed that
makes it not criminal to sell drugs, we won't get problems like this. But a
massive reform like that would have many repercussions. So why not just make
it not criminal to sell under $20 worth of weed. But does that make a
difference? Since it's still being sold but on a smaller scale.

So, what I'm trying to say is, all the laws surrounding prohibition of drugs
are stupid and when you have thousands of people involved in regulating the
laws, it doesn't work out. The police officers in this case are only
interested in the arrest numbers, so they can get more funding, so who's fault
is that? Kids getting expelled for 'drug dealing', who's fault is that? The
definition of 'drug dealer'? Who's fault is that? Illegal drugs? Who's fault
is that? Should drugs be legal?

